# What do you think?



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello all.
I just finished this piece of music. What do you think of it. If it is horrible, please tell, there is only one way to learn. Any suggestions? Thanks.





P.S. The instruments are synthesized, so the quality in not terribly good.


----------



## Jaredpi (Jul 4, 2013)

Anything at all?


----------



## VinylEupho (Jun 11, 2014)

Well to be honest, it sound like I just launched an 1995 RPG game


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not militant about newness in music, but this does seem terribly retrograde. Not necessarily bad, but not my cup of tea. Don't be discouraged, though, keep on doing what you love.


----------

